# quick advice regarding tool/ladder transport



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

So I ended up getting a Toyota Tacoma for a work vehicle for a variety of reasons. Anyway, here is the situation:

For those who don't know I am just starting up my business, ferociously marketing and creating infrastructure.

My question is this, does it make more sense to get a LEER commercial contractor canopy and cart my tools around all the time, or just get a ladder rack and later get a trailer.

The reason I ask is because I just got an estimate for vinyl graphics of my company logo and contact information. However, if I were to get a contractor cap it may affect what I get for logos. I really want to have my vehicle advertising for me ASAP, so I need to make a decision so that the design can be put on. 

The three options are:

1. just get the designs I already got an estimate for and don't worry whether I get a contractor cap or not

2. get a kargo master roof rack, and trailer or canopy that fits with it later on

3. get a contractor cap and get another estimate to take that into consideration

Thanks a lot, 

Coby


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> So I ended up getting a Toyota Tacoma for a work vehicle for a variety of reasons. Anyway, here is the situation:
> 
> For those who don't know I am just starting up my business, ferociously marketing and creating infrastructure.
> 
> ...


Get an open truck and a trailer, you can advertise in 2 places at once and get more versatility out of your truck :thumbup:

My Opinion anyways :whistling2:


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

These Canadians...are WAY to smart.


Stay Frosty


----------



## HeatherP (Mar 27, 2008)

BC_Painter said:


> Get an open truck and a trailer, you can advertise in 2 places at once and get more versatility out of your truck :thumbup:
> 
> My Opinion anyways :whistling2:


I agree...although, I am a fellow Canadian. I just have a ladder rack for the truck. ( our truck is also our travel vehicle and horse hauling vehicle )


----------

